# Feds: 25 Americans Killed by illegal aliens Each Day...



## LilOlLady (Jun 12, 2010)

Feds*: 25 Americans Killed by illegal aliens Each Day...*OK...Drug wars on the border...Not OK
by mrochek 1/10/2009 5:17:00 PM 

Hopefully you've had a chance to read the latest "foot-in-mouth" story by our "saviors" in the Federal Government.  If not, here it is: 
Feds Plan 'Surge' if Mexico Drug Violence Spills Into U.S. - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com 
Let's break it down: 
"If Mexican drug violence spills across the U.S. border, Homeland Security officials say they have a contingency plan to assist border areas that includes bringing in the military." 
Well, thank you DHS, for having a plan to protect those border areas.  When were you planning on unveiling it?  When the death toll to Americans gets to 50 Americans per day dying at the hands of illegal aliens?  As it stands, it's at 25 per day! 
"In the last year, more than 5,000 people have been killed and police and military officials have become common targets for violent drug cartels who are fighting with each other and the government for control of lucrative drug and human smuggling routes across Mexico."  
Really?  That is a terrible thing for the Mexicans.  Speaking of deaths, perhaps this would be a good time to bring up that on average *9,125 Americans lose their life to illegal alien invaders each year!* That's right, not just last year, *every year.  *
What exactly are they waiting for? Why is this just a "contingecy" plan? How many more have to die each day before the "contingency" becomes reality? Why would the federal government NOT place troops on the border? 


Here's the message the feds are sending: "We can live with 25 Americans each day to die at the hands of illegal aliens, but not too many more. It's ok for illegal aliens to illegally come here, smuggling drugs, weapons, terrorists, and then when they are here, to molest, rape, murder and steal identities, and money from our public treasuries, but you better not bring your drug violence across.  That's where we draw the line!" 


*This makes absolutely no sense to focus on a developing problem in another country while absolutely ignoring a crisis in our own nation. * It is a slap in the face to greiving families like the Marches, Bolognas, Gardners, Inmans, Kortlangs, or any of the other surviving family members of those found at V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime.  


To suddenly have the federal government scrambling to put a plan together after ignoring thousands of Americans who have lost their lives to plain old illegal alien invaders is enraging. 


Gang, you better get on the horn with your congressmen and senators and explain things to them!  It's called the America First Agenda.  Read it here, and then send it to your so-called representatives.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 12, 2010)

They're just "Killing the Americans that Americans won't kill".


----------

